# Best Start Opera for my kids



## ThomasI (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi, 

While living in NYC (I now live in Norway), I would see operas at The Met about twice a month during the season (long, funny, story on how I could afford it, but not relevant).

Anyway, my wife and I will be in NYC in late March. And I am taking us all to The Met -- but this time, I will pay for the orchestra seats (and you know how expensive that is).

I am not musically inclined -- I do not play an instrument, nor can I read music; I just love opera -- but my children play the piano and a brass instrument. And my wife conducts a school band. They know music better than I do.

Now the week I am taking them, I have a choice of two:
Lucia di Lammermoor (Bel Canto, Lyric, pretty)
Turandot (not as lyric -- but by gosh, that Zeferelli staging!)

So I want to be sure my kids like it. They are currently 16 (girl) and 14 (boy).

So, if you had to pick a first time opera for kids (who are musically inclined), which one?

(Yes, there are better choices, but those are the two I have.)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

On a purely musical level, Lucia di Lammermoor is the better pick. Would they be more interested in the music, plot, staging, costumes, or some other element of a staged opera production?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Turandot. It's a much easier opera to like and get into than Lucia. Strong plot (sinister fairytale): lots of spectacle; thrilling scenes; more interesting / memorable music than the Donizetti; excellent choruses and ensembles; and "Nessun dorma".


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I go for Turandot. If the staging is impressive, it's a better choice for newbies.










And if afterwards you play them a recording like Callas/Serafin or Sutherland/Mehta, they may enjoy it even more (they already have the pictures of the scenes so they just have to imagine and paste these unbeatable sopranos).



bharbeke said:


> Would they be more interested in the music, plot, staging, costumes, or some other element of a staged opera production?


Pertinent question. I would add... What kind of classical music do they like to listen to, if you know?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'd go with Turandot. Whilst Lucia may be easier musically, if they are musically inclined they shouldn't be put off by Turandot's more complex harmonies.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Without a single doubt:
Turandot! I saw this production and you'll never see a better one. The staging alone is worth the price of admission. Zeffirelli my friend, Zeffirelli!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would go for : Lucia di Lammermoor no contest


----------



## ThomasI (Nov 22, 2017)

You people are not making this easy


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ThomasI said:


> You people are not making this easy


Tossing a coin perhaps?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I was a teenager when I got into opera. Turandot grabbed me the first time I heard it. Even my brother, who hates opera, enjoyed watching the Forbidden City production.

Lucia took me several goes to see it as more than a Rossini imitation. It's a good opera, but Turandot is mych better, and far more accessible.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Turandot definitely if the staging is lavish. Musically it is a masterpiece if you ignore the interminable rambling of Ping, Pang and Pong.


----------



## ThomasI (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Lucia is kind of disturbing subject matter for young teenagers - it might depress them a bit. (That's what happened to me when I tried to watch Carmen at 18 - now it's one of my favorites.)

That production of Turandot is such gorgeous spectacle I'm sure it would make for a riveting time for them, plus they'll recognize Nessun Dorma.


----------

